# 2009 Reg-Res Pay Rates - Published



## Biohazardxj (8 Aug 2009)

These rates have been published.  However, no word as to when we will actually see it in our accounts.
My best guess would be October, but having said that, the last one we got didn't show up until April of the following year.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/index-eng.asp


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Aug 2009)

There's a "minor" typo for LGen basic pay:  1,818,365/month.  That's 21,820,380 a year ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Aug 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> There's a "minor" typo for LGen basic pay:  1,818,365/month.  That's 21,820,380 a year ;D



And worth every penny - just ask any LGen.


----------



## Sea King Tech (14 Aug 2009)

The new rates are published, but we are still getting paid at the old rates...correct?  This is the first time in my illustrious career that the effective rates are not what we are being paid.    Weird.

I understand the back pay issue, and how it takes time to figure out and find the money, but what about not getting paid at the new rate.     I want my 60 bucks!!!


----------



## Biohazardxj (14 Aug 2009)

No. We are not getting the new rate yet.  We will see it sometime between now and April next year.  Same thing happened with the 2006 pay increase.  It was announced and published in the summer/fall of 06, retro to April of 06 but didn't show up in the back until Apr 07.


----------



## CountDC (14 Aug 2009)

Sea King Tech said:
			
		

> The new rates are published, but we are still getting paid at the old rates...correct?  This is the first time in my illustrious career that the effective rates are not what we are being paid.    Weird.
> 
> I understand the back pay issue, and how it takes time to figure out and find the money, but what about not getting paid at the new rate.     I want my 60 bucks!!!



someone looking for a 24?  ;D

I am hoping for Sep.  Don't know why it would take longer as they do it every year.  Think by now they would have it down pat so that it would take little time to enter the new rate and effective date.  The system will calculate the back pay and add it automatically.

While they are at it maybe they could enter next years information and shock us all by giving us the increase in Apr.  It did happen once.


----------



## dapaterson (14 Aug 2009)

I guess the performance of LGens really falls off ater their first year of service, hence the big pay cut...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Aug 2009)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> No. We are not getting the new rate yet.  We will see it sometime between now and April next year.  Same thing happened with the 2006 pay increase.  It was announced and published in the summer/fall of 06, retro to April of 06 but didn't show up in the back until Apr 07.



IIRC, the CANFORGEN said words to the effect of "fall 2009".  I believe the last time, we got it (retro) about mid-Oct'ish.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> IIRC, the CANFORGEN said words to the effect of "fall 2009".  I believe the last time, we got it (retro) about mid-Oct'ish.



Yes, it states:



> WITH THE EXCEPTION OF 1 APRIL 2010 ECONOMIC ADJUSTMENT, IT IS ANTICIPATED THAT ALL OTHER ECONOMIC ADJUSTMENTS WILL BE DELIVERED IN THE FALL OF 2009



Hopefully, because they already know about the April 2010 increase, it will be automatic.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Aug 2009)

While I'd like to see the $ now as much as anyone else, I am also glad to get the 1.5 now and the 1.5 next April.  

*Something is better than nothing*


----------



## Love793 (15 Aug 2009)

Awesome 2 extra cups a month!


----------



## radtech227 (18 Aug 2009)

I am very curious as to what a SPEC 1 WO did in his third year to deserve a thousand dollar pay cut.  I am hoping this is a misprint or the next year will be a bad one for me.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Aug 2009)

radtech227 said:
			
		

> I am very curious as to what a SPEC 1 WO did in his third year to deserve a thousand dollar pay cut.  I am hoping this is a misprint or the next year will be a bad one for me.



Yikes!!      I think it's a typo and probably should read 6257.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Aug 2009)

I checked the CCPS Advisory site this morning, there is a Advisory stating that the adjustments in CCPS have been made and should be reflected in the mid-Sept DFT/pay.

This site was running *REALLY* slow on my Baseline machine, but as soon as I can I'll copy/paste the content of the Advisory.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Aug 2009)

> CCPS Advisory - E02309
> Advisory list
> Date: 24 Aug 2009
> Subject: Economic adjustments
> ...



Nothing up under RPSR at this time...


----------



## Sea King Tech (28 Aug 2009)

So we are getting the back pay in addition to being paid the new rate?

Thanks


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2009)

Yes.  Retro pay from 01 Apr 09 - 31 Aug 09, plus pay from 01 - 15 Sep at the 01 Apr 09 rate.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2009)

Just looking at my bank account and my August pays are more than my July pays.  Maybe they've already applied the increase?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2009)

My pay was the same...maybe you topped out  your CPP or EI contributions?  IPC change??


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> My pay was the same...maybe you topped out  your CPP or EI contributions?  IPC change??



Seems a tad early for CPP or EI topping out.  IPC changed in May.  I'll have to wait to get back to work and check the pay statements.


----------



## WestCoaster (29 Aug 2009)

My Aug pay was more than July too. Not by much though. I just checked my pay statements and the increase hasn't gone through yet. But my EI deductions dropped 20 bucks.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2009)

WestCoaster said:
			
		

> My Aug pay was more than July too. Not by much though. I just checked my pay statements and the increase hasn't gone through yet. But my EI deductions dropped 20 bucks.



Interesting.  My pays were about $35 (each) more than usual.


----------



## WestCoaster (29 Aug 2009)

After a bit of research, I found that the max EI contribution limit is 731.79 this year. I maxed that out on the Aug pay. So, I guess cause you're making more, you maxed out earlier and saw a bigger increase this month.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2009)

WestCoaster said:
			
		

> After a bit of research, I found that the max EI contribution limit is 731.79 this year. I maxed that out on the Aug pay. So, I guess cause you're making more, you maxed out earlier and saw a bigger increase this month.



Well that probably explains it.  I'll check when I get to work Monday.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Aug 2009)

That's indeed what it was.  I did pay some EI in Aug but only about half of the normal deduction.


----------



## Jammer (31 Aug 2009)

According to our RMS types here in K-Town we should see our retro pay on the 15 Sept pay.


----------



## Biohazardxj (3 Sep 2009)

After reading the previous post I have to chuckle.  Every Jan 15th numerous people will come to the OR complaining that their take home pay has dropped.  They have forgotten that EI deductions have started again.  What I find humors is that they never come to see us when their pay goes up in the fall when the EI deductions stop.


----------



## Harley Sailor (4 Sep 2009)

Anyone have any idea when us people who retired this year can expect our back pay??


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Sep 2009)

Hell, I'm still waiting on my LDA backpay, and I've been retired for almost a year now.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2009)

Mid-Sept pay statement was avail on EMAA when I logged in this morning.  New pay rate and all retro pay there AND I noticed I max'd out on my CPP and EI deductions this month as per normal.  

(CPP max is $2118.60 and EI max is $731.79 for '09).


----------



## CountDC (9 Sep 2009)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> After reading the previous post I have to chuckle.  Every Jan 15th numerous people will come to the OR complaining that their take home pay has dropped.  They have forgotten that EI deductions have started again.  What I find humors is that they never come to see us when their pay goes up in the fall when the EI deductions stop.



lol - never fails.  Only ones ever check in Aug/Sep when the pay increases are the clerks that forget it is that time again.

At least we don't have to deal with the old "one pay in Dec" anymore.  Always stressed to them that it was all they were getting until Mid Jan so budget.  Never failed - always had a few show up after the holidays asking for a pay advance (which were always rejected as it was posted in RO's so they had no excuse).


----------



## dapaterson (9 Sep 2009)

For those interested, the pay increase has been processed for RPSR this month as well - so be ready for a long, multiple page pay statement for 15 Sept... particularly for those with a lot of class A service...


----------



## kratz (9 Sep 2009)

Thank you dapaterson. I was waiting out on that confirmation.


----------



## Biohazardxj (9 Sep 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> lol - never fails.  Only ones ever check in Aug/Sep when the pay increases are the clerks that forget it is that time again.
> 
> At least we don't have to deal with the old "one pay in Dec" anymore.  Always stressed to them that it was all they were getting until Mid Jan so budget.  Never failed - always had a few show up after the holidays asking for a pay advance (which were always rejected as it was posted in RO's so they had no excuse).



Yes I remember those days too.  Glad we don't do that anymore.


----------

